# Saugs at Piedmont



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

Got these Sat. trollin.


----------



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

Biggest 21" Smallest 16 1/2"


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Great job....


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Trolling what?
Very nice mess a fish and great eating!!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Very nice congrats!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good catch,,,,,"BUT",,,,, at least you could of posted that thoes were the last 12 eyes left in the lake.:


----------



## hankgava (Mar 21, 2010)

Outstanding! Did you catch them down by the dam?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Great job! I want to get out there soon!


----------



## Tooner (Feb 19, 2011)

Caught all down in the deep end trollin cranks.


----------

